# What does everybody think of this Bach organ piece?



## Mr Music (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is a performance of Bach Fantasia BWV 562. Some people in the comments section have complained that the registartion is too harsh. However, I personally believe this is the perfect registartion for this piece. The otehr perfomances of this piece that I've heard are dull and lifeless. The manner in which it is palyed in the above clip give it lifes and a bold and majestic aura which I feel is need in this piece.

I love the performance of this piece in the video. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm afraid it's not to my taste. I usually like to hear the individual notes with baroque music, and here they become more like power chords.


----------



## Mr Music (Mar 15, 2009)

Weston said:


> I'm afraid it's not to my taste. I usually like to hear the individual notes with baroque music, and here they become more like power chords.


Do you prefer this version then?






I persoanlly feel this performace doesn't have the energy and haunting mood of the performance in the video in the first post.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Curious, it doesn't sound as a Schnitger organ, or it is just over registrated. But this sound is more akin to a Widor or Liszt work, it doesn't go welll with subtle counterpoint.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Mr Music said:


> Do you prefer this version then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Much better! Perhaps if I were trying to create a specific mood I would appreciate the first version, but Bach's music is so much more about counterpoint and complexity and maybe only a little about mood.

The truth is I don't listen to much Bach on the organ. It may be the King Of Instruments, but it can be an inarticulate king (with apologies to Krummhorn). Baroque music played in vast echoing chambers on an instrument whose voices fade in ever so slightly, compared to that of a bowed or plucked instrument, quickly turns to mush in my ears. Whenever I get the chance I listen to these masterpieces transcribed for piano or chamber ensemble. That way I can hear the individual notes.

But don't let me deter you from enjoying the first version. To each his own.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

In the 1st video, there are too many heavy stops in the lower registers being employed in this rendition. Tends to make it way too "muddy" for my liking. The registration being used is more suited for Mendelssohn's _Sonata I _for organ.

The 2nd version, besides being a bit too slow, lacks the "dignity" I think Bach intended for this piece. The registrations here need to be brighter.


----------

